# Can't install Firefox 3.5.6 from the ports collection.



## Lasse (Dec 21, 2009)

After scanning the ports collention with pkgdb -F and then running portupgrade -a, I still cannot install the latest version of the Firefox web browser. Instead I get 3.5.4. I install from www/firefox35.
What is wrong?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## Dru (Dec 21, 2009)

Did you update the ports? pkgdb -F and portupgrade -a have nothing to do with obtaining the latest ports collection.

portsnap(8)
csup(1)


----------



## hermit (Dec 21, 2009)

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/firefox3-devel/ && make install clean
```
no other way...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2009)

Check and verify the port's Makefile. They're really not that hard to understand  
Usually you can easily spot the version numbers. Verify this with the freshports or fbsd site. That's usually how I do it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2009)

@Dru: look into [man=x] and [pman=x] tags. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 21, 2009)

firefox3-devel didn't work for me yesterday. Installed fine, ran fine *once*, and after that the start scripts started throwing errors or couldn't find eachother.


----------



## Dru (Dec 21, 2009)

@Dutch: Sweeeeeeet! thank you...I had missed that. May have to go around fixing some stuff now.

I was actually going to be surprised if 3.5.6 was in the ports, but the makefile should atleast be at 3.5.5, didnt think about running devel, Guess Im too lazy to spend 30 minutes rebuilding Firefox every incremental update.

Myself I do as SirDice, on every port anymore, doesnt hurt to give things a look over.

Typically also run:

```
make config
```
first, after navigating to the port directory.


----------



## mickey (Dec 22, 2009)

Actually, 3.5.6 is in the ports, I built it yesterday.


```
[CMD="$"]grep "DISTVERSION" /usr/ports/www/firefox35/Makefile | head -1[/CMD]
DISTVERSION=    3.5.6
```


----------

